# 2002-2003 pathfinder SE roof rack...



## dgmodel (Mar 19, 2005)

anyone have one for sale or know where i could buy one outside of the dealership? i am looking for an oem one not thule or allen or yakime... i have a 2001 and i have the LE style rack that i would like to change to the 02+ SE...


----------



## BimmerTower (Jun 16, 2005)

*Rack swap?*

I have a 2002 SE with a rack I might want to swap with you. Mine is the style that originally said P A T H F I N D E R in big letters down the side...Which I promptly removed.

I would like to get a rack, I believe yours would work, that I could attach my Yakima multipurpose rack to. I live in Atlanta, and would consider an even-up swap especially if we are close enough to each other to avoid shipping.



dgmodel said:


> anyone have one for sale or know where i could buy one outside of the dealership? i am looking for an oem one not thule or allen or yakime... i have a 2001 and i have the LE style rack that i would like to change to the 02+ SE...


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

lol ive been looking for one of those racks but i live in michigan, but do they just bolt on or what?


----------



## BimmerTower (Jun 16, 2005)

It appears to me that the entire rack and body mounting rails have to be switched as a complete assembly to go from the 2002 SE rack to the other models or vice-versa.



beige01pathfinder said:


> lol ive been looking for one of those racks but i live in michigan, but do they just bolt on or what?


----------



## dgmodel (Mar 19, 2005)

false. i did the swap with ease. no problems. they mount to the existing rails... scour your local junkyard or look on ebay.. good luck.


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

yep i need that and a beige rear door pannel


----------



## babybash (Jun 19, 2005)

I have been searching for one too. I haven't seen one on ebay yet but if someone has one I'd trade! Im in MI.


----------



## dgmodel (Mar 19, 2005)

i have an LE rack im going to ebay if you want that.. but you have scour boneyards for the SE ebay didnt have one for 3 months then finally one popped up and i grabbed it for 86.00 + 55.00 for shipping... now i just need an additional thule piece for surfboard and mtn.bikes.


----------



## dkpath96 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi all!
Any idea where I could get mounting rails for an '03 SE roof rack I got off of ebay? This is the rack with the wind deflector that says Nissan on it.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

dkpath96 said:


> Hi all!
> Any idea where I could get mounting rails for an '03 SE roof rack I got off of ebay? This is the rack with the wind deflector that says Nissan on it.



I welded up a nice sturdy ( or as my 96 yr old grandfather would say a caucker ) of a rack for my 97 and it works like a dream....not as versital as the newer ones but it has the ablity to carry way more than the original ( 4x8 plywood )and it has bike fork locks...... if anyone is interested i might still ha :fluffy: ve the cad dwgs.......


----------



## dkpath96 (Sep 9, 2005)

I actually need the mounting brackets that attach to the roof lengthwise, not the rails that hold the cross bars... I think I found them at courtesynissan parts online but they want $168 a piece, not including the rubber seals that go under them... but am not willing to spend that much!


----------

